# Holy baby balloons! (surprise fry)



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

So I have about 5 Balloon Molly fry in my breeding trap in my 20 gal tank heated and filtered. It's not a net it's clear floating breeder. I found them this morning while getting ready for class. Hiding in my plants. So if I find more when I get home I won't be surprised. I have frozen blood worms and I'm looking to get brine shrimp frozen. This morning I just crushed up fish flakes for them because I have class. I have an empty 5 gallon tank should I set that up? I also have sponge filters should I set that up of leave them without a filter? I'm gonna get a snail to help keep the tank clean. I have an empty 10 gal as well if I need to use that. I have no experience with fry so I am desperate for help. I have aq salt. So if anyone could give me advice I appreciate it :-D

I'm so excited bc they are too cute. I hope crushing the fish flakes was ok. I had no time to thaw and prepare the blood worms. Thanks guys!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to petsmart and petco today any suggestions are a huge help!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Set up the new tank but if the filter is something that is liable to suck them in, you need to get a sponge to cover it (filter material) and heating is a must. Make sure they have something to hide around and under, too. They do fine on crushed up flakes, but if you have baby live brine shrimp, those are good, too. No freeze dried food that young, and blood worms don't really give them any nutrition. Flakes is your best bet.

They're not really that hard to take care of. Keep the water extra clean, and add the same amount of salt you do for your adults. When they are large enough to survive a filter, use one. Til then, you'll have to hand clean the tank very often.

Good luck!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I didnt say freeze dried i said frozen i thought frozen was okay.. Okay illset up the 5 gal


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

The snail may eat the fry and will NOT keep the tank clean.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Then why do I see many breeders on here putting snails in with their betta fry? I haven't bought one yet, and on looking up how the other people use them for growout tanks I am confused.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Snails (depending on type) will help keep the extra food eaten. They don't "clean" the tank. I am not sure how well snails will tolerate the brackish water though. You will have to look that up.

Grats on your molly fry  You should post pictures 

I am starting research on balloon mollies (I love them!!) I want to probably breed them, but as of yet, I don't know the min tank req. etc for them. My local pet store has balloon mollies but they are quite smaller then 3 inches which a website says they grow to.

Do all balloon mollies get to be 3 inches?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

ok I answered the inch question so never mind that they only get 2 inches. Was too long since I posted so I couldn't edit 

What color are your balloon mollies btw?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=103228

Here is my thread with pictures I got to take with my boyfriend's camera. The mommy who came home pregnant, is a yellow "lyretail balloon molly" The babies are ALL different colors, Some are yellow with black spots, some are orange some are dark/black some are more white/clear. they are SOOOO CUTE! Supposedly they should get to be 2 inches. This is my first time raising fry I've been feeding them crushed flakes and baby brine shrimp. they have such cute fat bellies.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

The petstore near me gets these guys in.










I've liked these guys since I've first seen them lol. I love how they wobble side to side when they swim. I messaged Molly Jean since she seems pretty much the molly expert on here. 

I still have found so many different conflicting sources of information on what size tank to keep these guys in. If I can, I would rather keep a few in a 10 gallon tank. (I have 10 gallon tanks coming out my ears atm. People gave me a lot of used ones.) Some sites say 30 gallon minimum but those sites also say they get to be 3-5 inches which I don't think is accurate. All these particular fish as adults (That i've seen at least) are not quite 2 inches, but close...... I mean I do have a 29 gallon tank... but I wanted to set it up as a growout for bettas and live plants, brackish water will limit my choices a LOT..

I do know I need to pick up some marine salt. I'm not sure if there is a easy brackish water mix or if I need a tool to measure how salty my water is. 

Considering these fish are considered common starter fish I am pretty surprised that there isn't gobs of information on them that matches up in one way or another consistently...


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

It is all really confusing. I read youcan condition them to be fully salt water I have read you can leabe them with just aq salt. My molly looks just like that only the tail has a dif shape. My spotted one looks just like that with specs of yellow. The babies are doing fine with just 1tsp aq salt/gal water. I have limited suppliesatm and Im in college so Im doing best within my limits. I know some people will flame me for that but its okay, my momma molly survived the birth and is doing well  and the fry are fat bellied and active. So I think Im doing alright as a first time fry mommy


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah I am definitely not going to keep them in full salt water. Honestly if I was going to go full saltwater I wouldn't be keeping mollies in it.  The other things stopping me is the money involved in setting up a salt water tank, and my lack of knowledge in keeping one healthy.. oh did I mention the money involved in salt water tanks? 

I won't flame you for using aquarium salt btw. I just was reading the marine salt has more minerals that mimic the tidewater that they live in. But seeing as they can be kept in fresh water, I think the only difference is trace minerals in the salts? 

Petco has a smaller box of marine salt mix that probably couldn't hurt to try with my mollies to be. 

The aquarium salt I have is a tiny box and it's lasted me a year already, and will probably last me many more to come before it's gone for my betta emergency room lol. 

(Yes I know I will use more marine salt with every water change but I want to see how fast I go through it before I buy 50 lbs of salt and end up using it on my driveway or something in the winter. LOL!)

You better keep your baby picture post updated btw  I want to see how they develop. Their little fat bellies are so tiny right now. Your boyfriend has a nice camera btw


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh okay! Ill keep that in mind next trip to petco! Thanks for twlling me. And yea they are so stinking tiny!! Its hard to keep track of all of.them! But i have 16 live moving and eating fry. I bought what they need to survive so i am excited to see how they grow  i will be taking pictures evrry week to show development. I dont know who the father was so we will see how they all look! And thank you his camera is tons of fun to take pictures with!


----------

